# install taking up entire HD or fault?



## Starfire (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey guys first time posting and a newbie to the bsd world, anyway i bought western digital 320 gb external hard drive so my freebsd install could have its own home, but after the install freebsd tells me i only have 268 mega bytes left on my hard drive.

At the partition interface i picked auto allocation because i wanted to use the whole disc, i did not create any partitions manually.

Not sure whats going on, would appreciate any help, cheers guys.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2010)

320G according to the hard drive manufacturers is 320,000,000,000 bytes.  That's 298G in real gigabytes (1024^3).  Then FreeBSD only shows 92% of the space available, which gives 274G, or about what you see after it's broken up into FreeBSD partitions.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> 320G according to the hard drive manufacturers is 320,000,000,000 bytes.  That's 298G in real gigabytes (1024^3).  Then FreeBSD only shows 92% of the space available, which gives 274G, or about what you see after it's broken up into FreeBSD partitions.




Thank you for the reply, but i actually ran out of space, maybe the HD is broken even though its never been used for anything..


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2010)

Starfire said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply, but i actually ran out of space, maybe the HD is broken even though its never been used for anything..



Sorry, I missed the real question.  What, exactly, told you it was out of space?  What version of FreeBSD?

Automatic sizing used poorly-chosen sizes, particularly for /.  But it only runs out of space if you build new kernels, or use / for general storage, which is a mistake.

The installer has recently been changed, so FreeBSD-8.2 will use larger default sizes.  Until then, the only option is to change the sizes on setup.  For standard usage (not tiny embedded systems), I recommend no less than 1G in each filesystem, and more in /var/ and /usr.

Resizing partitions will wipe the filesystems.  See Backup Options For FreeBSD if you have an existing installation you want to save.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed the real question.  What, exactly, told you it was out of space?  What version of FreeBSD?
> 
> Automatic sizing used poorly-chosen sizes, particularly for /.  But it only runs out of space if you build new kernels, or use / for general storage, which is a mistake.
> 
> ...



Yeah im actually using 8.0 i oped up the hard drive  system icon went to properties and for some reason its saying 57 gigs used with no space left, this is on a 320g hd...


56 gigs for a freebsd install and no room left on a 320 gig drive.

Going to download frebsd 8.2 and see how we go, these problems seem really bizare though :\


----------



## Starfire (Nov 19, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed the real question.  What, exactly, told you it was out of space?  What version of FreeBSD?
> 
> Automatic sizing used poorly-chosen sizes, particularly for /.  But it only runs out of space if you build new kernels, or use / for general storage, which is a mistake.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info, in going to DL 8.1 just to be up to date and then try again! 

One last thing, in freebsd i opened up hard drive properties and it says ive used 57 gigs and all i did was install freebsd, ontop of that im somehow out of disc space even though its a 320gig HD Its all very strange.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 19, 2010)

Starfire said:
			
		

> One last thing, in freebsd i opened up hard drive properties and it says ive used 57 gigs and all i did was install freebsd, ontop of that im somehow out of disc space even though its a 320gig HD Its all very strange.


Where exactly is this "hard drive properties"?

Use
`% gpart show`
to see a detailed layout of the disk.

As for the original problem, are you sure it was not just a "*/tmp filesystem is out of space*" error or something like that?


----------

